# Dead and Dying Clones



## Frank White (Nov 24, 2008)

Clone stems are turning brown, hollow, and mushy and failing to root.  I have a couple DIY aero cloners and have had great success in the past.  Only recently has this setup started to fail.  To this point, I have used plain tap water and have been successful.  I have basically done nothing different, yet the stems are just turning to complete mush.  I have some clones that I dont want to lose, but I fear they may be on a slippery slope towards death.  Any ideas as to what this may be?  Instead of asking me all my parameters, I would like to know what could possibly cause this condition, as everything Im doing now, Ive done before with success.  Thank you.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

Is the temperature any different to last grows?

Are the clones the same strain as the last grows?

Is PH perhaps different?

What cloning compound are you using; could it be off?


----------



## Frank White (Nov 24, 2008)

The temp is not drastically different, as its in a climate controlled area.  The clones are of a different strain.  However, I have cloned this strain in this setup before with success.  PH is different only if the PH of my tapwater is significantly different.  The cloning compound I am using is Clonex.  Im starting to think this aerocloner isnt as awesome as I once did.  Im about to return to the rockwool method, as that had really great results.  

And the dying off is happening to several different strains, not just the strain that Im currently having the most problems with.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 24, 2008)

The problem is not the areo cloner, especially if you are saying that you used it before in the past with success

First off how often are you changing the water, are you putting anything in the water?  What is the temp of the water?  What size is your cloner and what size is your pump?  How many airstones do you have?  Most importantly, in my bubble cloner DIY I never said anything about putting clonex on the cuttings, that will simply smother them with a bubble cloner


----------



## Frank White (Nov 24, 2008)

I am changing the water about once per week.  The temp of the water ranges between 65 and 70 degrees.  The cloner is about 3 gallons and the pump is a 396gpg pump.  It seems excessive, but like I said, it has worked before.  As for airstones, I have zero.  This hasnt been a problem for me in the past either.  As I understand aeration and oxygen exchange in water, as long as water is breaking the surface, the water will be sufficiently oxygenated.  Perhaps the clonex is what is doing it.  

Are the conditions you are listing conducive to clone stems becoming mushy and brown?


----------



## massproducer (Nov 24, 2008)

See I really hate this type of thing... No personal knock on you but for you to say that the DIY areocloner is not so great is not fair because you have not even come close to following any of the design or operation instructions I posted...

You need to be changing the water every couple of days because of mold spores which are in the air regardless...  IMO, your temps are too low...
I think you should head back over to my thread and read it again


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

Frank White said:
			
		

> The temp is not drastically different, as its in a climate controlled area. The clones are of a different strain. However, I have cloned this strain in this setup before with success. PH is different only if the PH of my tapwater is significantly different. The cloning compound I am using is Clonex. Im starting to think this aerocloner isnt as awesome as I once did. Im about to return to the rockwool method, as that had really great results.
> 
> And the dying off is happening to several different strains, not just the strain that Im currently having the most problems with.


 
Check the PH of your tap water, perhaps the supply has changed since your last effort.

There might also be trace elements of minerals in the water or contaminants that were not present previously.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 24, 2008)

I know nothing about aerocloners cept what i read in MP's thread but i have had this condition(browning-hollowing stems).  For *me *it ended up being unsanitery practices/environment which led to fungas-mold(after i cleaned everything and started over it stopped)...which led me to what Mass said about mold spore's if you don't change the water and the rest of the recommended proceedures.
But, i never have personally used aero-cloner..just had a thought


----------



## slyder (Nov 24, 2008)

cleanliness is next Godliness when it comes to using any type of water-cloner,,,,sounds like youve got root rot....you should break everything down and clean with a bleach water solution...and when i say breakdown i mean it....as in disassemble your pump as far as possible and clean the parts....then reassemble and run a HOT bleach solution thru your system for about 10 mins...then empty and run a HOT peroxide solution thru your system..then run clean water thru the system to rinse....if you do all this and keep your temps in check you will get roots....


----------



## Frank White (Nov 25, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> See I really hate this type of thing... No personal knock on you but for you to say that the DIY areocloner is not so great is not fair because you have not even come close to following any of the design or operation instructions I posted...
> 
> You need to be changing the water every couple of days because of mold spores which are in the air regardless... IMO, your temps are too low...
> I think you should head back over to my thread and read it again


 
I dont get it.  I have never even read your thread about DIY aerocloners, so how am I going to read it again?...  I went off the EZCloner design.  After talking to one of the intelligent and trusted guys at my hydro shop, I think my temps were too high and I had conditions similar to root rot, as mentioned by somebody else in this thread.  In fact, upon describing my situation to him, he diagnosed the problem immediately.  Im going to disassemble it and disinfect it.  Thanks to all who offered advice!  Sorry to any of those whom I inadvertently disappointed!


----------



## Frank White (Nov 25, 2008)

Mass, I just looked at your thread and what I have looks and works NOTHING like what your thread is about.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 25, 2008)

my bad, it is just that we have a bubble cloner sticky'd here so usually people are referring to that when they are talking about a DIY cloner...

My apologies bro


----------

